# DCC Problem



## a harden (Oct 1, 2012)

Has anyone had problems with the Digitrax Zephyr and using NCE decoders? I switched to the Digitrax system and have occasional problems when trying to program two addresses that are close in number.(100 and 1000 for example) I have a mix of Digitrax and NCE decoders. Occasionally when I call up and address, addition engines will start running. They all are controlled by the throttle just like you had called them up.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

There shouldn't be any problem at all.Both brands are NMRA compliant and operate on the same standards.It could be a power station confusion,though I doubt it.I'd rather check how the decoders are configured.Did you "consist" any?Or have you used them as a consist at one time and didn't dispatch the consist after use.Your power station may remember the two locos running together so will do just that when both are on the layout...a theory.


----------



## a harden (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks brakeman. One of the engines that I have problems with was ran in a consist at one time. Hadn't thought about this from that prospective. I'll do some checking.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I stopped using NCE anything after the problem of wires breaking off at the DCC decoder board. I use Digitrax for motion only set up, and Soundtraxx for lights motion and sound. Digitrax sound leaves much to be desiried, IMHO.


----------

